# Scope of Allied Health Sciences in Pakistan



## aadi (Aug 31, 2012)

Hello to everyone...i hope all of you will be fine i just want to know that is there any scope of allied health sciences in pakistan ?? if anyone knows please share with me because i wanted to apply in it but i dont know about it....my fsc marks are 924,matric 928 but in mcat only 826..i dont want to repeat because i think its useless...Many of my friends have repeated the mcat but of no use..so i dont want to waste a year...so if you have any suggestions please share itwith me..it will help me alot..i will wait for your replies....THANKES


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Actually allied health sciences include of lot of fields brother, so it'll be easier to tell if you can kindly tell what exactly in Allied health sciences are you interested in?


----------



## aadi (Aug 31, 2012)

Actually I am interested in mbbs but i am afraid because if i repeat mcat and again failed then so i decided to apply in allied health sciences side by side if i have time then i will repeat mcat also but i dont know that repating mcat is right or not?IN ALLIED HEALTH SCIENCES i dont know in which course should i apply dental technology,medical imaging technology,medical lab technology or opthalmology..i have no idea about these..but i really want to become a doctor should i repeat or take admission and also repeat please help me..really confused:?


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

in my personal opinion, if you were less than 5% behind this year, then probably you should repeat and work harder and you will gain next year inshaAllah. If more than that, then probably repeating will be quite pointless.
Now coming towards the other point, I don't know if you applied for Applied Biosciences in NUST, but if you did and you get selected for BS Virology and Immunology, it is really nice. Go for that. Apart from that, in Allied health sciences, some of the fine fields that I know of are BS optometry and orthoptics and BS biotechnology. 
On a side note, you can also go for Pharm D or Doctor of Physical Therapy(DPT). Both are 5 years courses and doctorate degrees and both are pretty nice fields as well. Hope this helps and good luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## medenthusiast (Oct 22, 2012)

ya brother repeating is not a bad option and there r so many good allied health science subject here is a list.
B.Sc. (Hons.) Physiotherapy 4 ? Years
B.Sc. (Hons.) Medical Imaging Technology 4 ? Years
B.Sc. (Hons.) Medical Lab Technology 4 -- Years
B.Sc. (Hons.) Speech & Language Pathology 4 ? Years
B.Sc. (Hons.) Audiology 4 -- Years
B.Sc. (Hons.) Optometry 4 ? Years
B.Sc. (Hons.) Dental Hygiene 4 ? Years
B.Sc. (Hons.) Dental Technology 4 ? Years


----------



## aadi (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks everyone  my mcat agregate is 79.97 and i wanted to repeat mcat also plus i will apply in allied health sciences but i have not applied in biosciences as i dont know about it.. i have applied in bs optmetry in kingedward but in ke there is no bs biotecnology  in ke there is medical lab,medical imaging,dental,renal dialysis,speech therapy,cardiac perfusion technology..and i have heard that there is no scope of d pharm and dpt in pakistan..and for getting into govt medical college how much agregate is required?and after bs in allied health sciences what i have to do after it?and what about the jobs?and also i have worked very hard in mcat this year but of no use...so tell me that in your opinion that should i repeat mcat also because its my wish to become a doctor and my parents also wants that..my first priority is mcat ...please help me


----------



## Life 4 u (Jan 30, 2012)

aadi said:


> Thanks everyone  my mcat agregate is 79.97 and i wanted to repeat mcat also plus i will apply in allied health sciences but i have not applied in biosciences as i dont know about it.. i have applied in bs optmetry in kingedward but in ke there is no bs biotecnology  in ke there is medical lab,medical imaging,dental,renal dialysis,speech therapy,cardiac perfusion technology..and i have heard that there is no scope of d pharm and dpt in pakistan..and for getting into govt medical college how much agregate is required?and after bs in allied health sciences what i have to do after it?and what about the jobs?and also i have worked very hard in mcat this year but of no use...so tell me that in your opinion that should i repeat mcat also because its my wish to become a doctor and my parents also wants that..my first priority is mcat ...please help me


Listen to your heart! See.. what I would suggest you to pay full attention on repeating rather on joining any side courses. However,if you dont want to spend a whole year FREE(as some people do think) then join any side course and do your mcat preparation.


----------



## aadi (Aug 31, 2012)

Thankesss everyone....U REALLY HELPED ME...


----------



## Amphetamine (Oct 12, 2012)

You have 900+ marks in both matric and F.sc,thats a really big advantage because people even with less marks repeat,you should
repeat and try again next year.


----------

